# My Atv Plow Project



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Check it out it is very interesting.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Really, really nice job!!


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow.. that plow looks like it weighs alot!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

RLTimbs;508855 said:


> Wow.. that plow looks like it weighs alot!


OOhhh that dont weigh to much, click on my V-blade one, the bottom of this forum. it weighs a good 100+ pounds!!!

not to hijack this or anything, just wanted to point out the weight issue!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

My plow weighs 100+ too lol.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

thats crazy because it just dont seem like it would weigh that much, our old cub cadet 52'' weighed like 80, that it

wow, welps sorry about that there
Matt


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks good!


----------

